# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Contratación del local

## Berni

Buenas!!
Perdón si últimamente escribo mucho.. son anécdotas que nos puede pasar a cualquiera y a la vez quieres hacer el show pero por otra parte no sabes si aceptar o no. Os cuento...
Un parque infantil ha abierto hace unos dos meses. Hace una semana o dos hizo un evento de adultos con tupper-sex y un draquenn. Funcionó muy bien.. mas de 50 personas en el local, esto por la noche claro.
Nos han dicho les apetecería hacer un evento con nosotros pero en infantil.
Es decir se haría una hora que podrían jugar en las instalaciones del parque infantil o no se cuanto tiempo exactamente aun, luego la merienda y un espectaculo de magia.
Hasta aquí todo bien. Nos han dicho que tienen que cubrir minimo 30 niños (solo seria para infantil). En principio los padres no estarían.
Porque escribo aqui? Si no se cubre 30 niños o por ahí va la cosa se cancelaria.
Que supone la cancelación de dicho contrato? 
En caso que nos llamen de otro sitio para el mismo dia y hora ya se tendria que decir que estamos ocupados (y a lo mejor se cancelaria el evento al no haber el minimo de  los niños/as).
Que pensais si no se cubren minimo los niños de 30, la cancelación de dicho evento?
Aceptaríais? Es arriesgarse mucho encuentro, no?
Que solución podría haber aquí?

Bueno.. por no abrir otro hilo si alguien ha usado alguna vez leche falsa si me puede decir si le ha servido o no. Tengo el bote y se tiene que mezclar con.. (no se si puedo desvelarlo por aquí). Bueno quien lo tenga o lo haya hecho si me puede aconsejar con las medidas o si una vez ya mezclada sirve para eventos posteriores o se tiene que hacer la mezcla cada vez?

Muchas gracias, un saludo!!

----------


## mayico

La mitad del caché por adelantado, si se cancela el show, que lo cancele. Esta es una opción.

Otra, mira la fecha, crees que te llamarán? Tienes mucha demanda esos meses?

Otra, juégatela 30 niños van seguro.

Otra, tu nombre y tu número y tu foto va en el cartel de anuncio de dicho evento, ya que si se cancela, por lo menos que ganes en la publicidad, sería justo.

----------


## MagDani

Como dice Jesus, la mejor opcion es que te paguen la mitad por adelantado, o como minimo un 25 %.
Un saludo y Suerte

----------


## Berni

A partir del lunes nos tiene que informar a ver.

----------


## mayico

Mas que asegurar algo, es que entiendan que no puedes cerrar una fecha sin cerrarla.
No dejes pasar la idea de anunciaros vosotros en ese cartel.

----------


## Berni

Exacto. La idea de poner web, quienes somos y telefono me parece genial. El dato de nuestro telefono puede ser un poco confuso ponerlo al cartel he pensado. Ya que para reservar tienen que llamar a un numero de telefono que seria el del parque infantil. Muchas gracias por todas las aportaciones, nos estais ayudando muchissimo. No entienda que se tiene que pagar antes algo del show para poder contratar. Vi el cartel por ejemplo el de adultos que hacia mencion en el primer comentario de este hilo y he visto para reservar tienen que pagar 5e para poder reservar (en aquel caso era de 15e).
Ayer nos pidió amistad en facebook y hoy la hemos acceptado.

----------


## mayico

A ver, seguro la fiesta saldrá adelante, así que ánimo y ya nos contareis.
Respecto al tlf llevas razón, aunque tu tlf puede estar incluido en la foto vuestra o en vuestro espacio, luego en otro lugar, que ponga reserva y el tlf.
Sino... No lo pongas, pero vaya, os vendría bien.

Un saludo y ánimo, sin verguenza ninguna, sino, que te llame cuando sepa si se hace o no, y ya le dirás si lo tienes libre.

----------


## Moss

Eso que hace ese local es una mierda pinchada en un palo. 

Yo, en mi bar, hago eventos en directo y el artista que viene no tiene la culpa si el aforo no dá para pagar su caché. Otra cosa muy distinta es el colegeo con el gerente del local o el buen talante del artista.

Lo de pedir pasta por adelantado, ni de coña. Y te hablo que en mi garito hago de 10 a 14 eventos mensuales; nadie me ha pedido nunca un duro por adelantado.

P.D.: Aprovecho y spameo; gracias a Kiko Pastur, Victor Noir (Ravenous), Manuel Mato y Joshua Bernal. Estos algunos "grandes" que han pasado por mi local. Ah!,... me olvidaba, la conferencia de Dámaso, otro lujazo.

Lo dicho; tu tienes tu caché, cóbralo o rebájalo, pero cóbralo. que no te chuleen.

----------


## mayico

Moss lo de cobrar por adelantado no es una barbaridad, es mas solo se le pide a personas que no respetan tu trabajo. 

Muy distinto eres tu que repetas el caché porque realmente sabes lo que es el arte.

PD: para cuando algo infantil por allí? Jeje (yo tambien se spamear :P)

----------


## Berni

Moss imagino cuando contrata a un artista no le dice si no cubro unas plazas cancelaré el evento al dia anterior o cuando falten unos días. En caso que si le dijera esto al artista imagino se preocuparia ya que me esta reservando un dia y unas horas de dedicación exclusivas para su local. De hecho en eventos anteriores he visto que para reservar para ir a ver espectaculo tienen que dar una cantidad antes de ir, si es asi no lo encuentro mal reservar al 25% para nosotros en este caso.

También he pensado otra posibilidad, no decir nada del 25% y en caso que nos llamarán alguien para el mismo día y hora luego preguntar al local si es seguro que se hace el evento.. tanto sea si como no pedir el 25% para asegurar es que si. Sino ya tenemos otro que esta interesado pudiendo el anterior cancelarlo. También lo podría cancelar el segundo interesado que nos llamo claro, no digo que no. Hay muchas posibilidades veo  :Smile1:

----------


## Moss

Mayico, cuando vengas por estas tierras tienes bolo asegurado.  :Smile1: 

Berni; para ser profesional, por lo menos, hay que parecerlo. Te lo digo con cariño. 
Un abrazo.

----------


## Berni

Es decir si cancela el evento el mismo dia o un dia antes lo tengo que asumir

----------


## MagDani

Cuando me contratan entrego un modelo de contrato que tengo preparado, si no es que ellos me ofrecen el suyo, donde queda claro quien paga que si se cancela y por que motivos, si hay precio anticipado etc.
Pero eso depende del local y la confianza, si se que es un sitio donde pagan jamas pediría nada por adelantado, pero por el contrario si es un sitio donde algo me huele mal o ya me han advertido otros, eso ya es otro cantar, o hay pago por adelatado o no hay y trato.

En el otro lado de la balanza estan los ayuntamientos, que tienen por costumbre par tarde y mal, y ahi no hay tu tia, ya lo sabes pero asumes que en unos meses no cobras y para colmo tu si has de pagar el 21% de iva correspondiente a hacienda incluso sin haber cobrado aun.

----------


## Berni

El trato que tenemos con ella solo fue contacto por Internet y nos dijo de ir a su local para informar más y asi fue. No tenemos nada de trato mas que el de Internet y el tiempo que estuvimos allí, por lo tanto no la conocemos ni como amigos ni conocidos a través de alguien ni nada. Y si ya te dice no es que si el evento de adultos que hizimos no llegamos a cubrir un minimo y solo le faltaban 5 plazas. Yo le dije bueno 5 personas no es demasiado. Dice si no son demasiadas pero son 5x15 ya son 75 euros que habría perdido.

Tienes un mensaje privado MagDani

----------


## Berni

El trato que tenemos con ella solo fue contacto por Internet y nos dijo de ir a su local para informar más y asi fue. No tenemos nada de trato mas que el de Internet y el tiempo que estuvimos allí, por lo tanto no la conocemos ni como amigos ni conocidos a través de alguien ni nada. Y si ya te dice no es que si el evento de adultos que hizimos no llegamos a cubrir un minimo y solo le faltaban 5 plazas. Yo le dije bueno 5 personas no es demasiado. Dice si no son demasiadas pero son 5x15 ya son 75 euros que habría perdido.

Tienes un mensaje privado MagDani

----------

